# Anyone know a....



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I believe the North island is probably the shinto. Lot's of unused backcountry, lots of snowfall. From what I understand some of the bc is ridiculously easy to hit. Like hop out of the car, ride down to the rode, get picked up and go again. I don't know how willing they are for hitchhikers. Resort riding sounds plenty good too though. I guess the locals don't ride in the trees. Messes up the aesthetics according to them. So the few westerners there go rip it up in nipple deep pow and have a blast. The resort area strongly discourages this, but it's not illegal.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

hehehe i hear the resort has more staff than punters and they try to do everything for you, as if their usual clients are complete retards.

but yar i see alot of BC fuori-piste is spindly tree lined.... its all good

the pow wow is my calling; it has been about 4 years since my last waist deep joy! that sucks!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> hehehe i hear the resort has more staff than punters and they try to do everything for you, as if their usual clients are complete retards.
> 
> but yar i see alot of BC fuori-piste is spindly tree lined.... its all good
> 
> the pow wow is my calling; it has been about 4 years since my last waist deep joy! that sucks!!


I hear you on the pow wow. It's been about 4 months since nut deep snow surfin' myself. Waaaaaay too long.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

you sir, stink


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Just a heads up on the culture. Japanese people are incredibly modest and polite. Learn the basic phrases like please, thank you, hello (for morning, noon, and night) That's all I can think of at this point in time and don't forget to get used to eating strange things..


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> you sir, stink



Hey, I took a shower this morning!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

heh thanx boarder, but you aren't talking to a seppo! i know all those words already. 

the japanese (the london japanese community is based one mile north of my home, in fact i used to live there for a year and i still work with one today) crack me up; they have absolutely zero spatial awareness (from what i have seen) as they just walk everywhere without really looking. 

this used to bug me a bit, especially when in whistler (coz it was like Tokyo!) but i soon learnt that they really do have ninja like reflexes to avoid collision at the last nano-second. too funny.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

but i am intrigued by 'eating strange things'.....

what kinda things, coz i had thought few things get more weird than the italian diet!? (monkey brains not included)


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

no direct help here...sorry paolo, just a "seppo" but hit up anti-bling on sb.com. i believe he should be able to help you out.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

cheers TJ; i fink i asked bling aboot it before. i will pester him again if things start to pan out.

mind you, he is likely to recommend his hill and so a hook up might become likely, where he'll cosh me about the the head and ears for using the evil jet planes to get there, whilst leaving a scuzzy streak of pollutants across the sky!

envio-fascist that he is! i hear that he travels long haul, strapped under the wings of a mighty condor!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

I've been to a few places in Japan. I lived in Tokyo for 2 1/2 years. I actually snowboarded for the first time at Joetsu Kokusai. I wasn't good enough to explore the entire mountain at the time, but it seemed like a good spot. The place I went to the most was Shiga Kogen. That place is huge and has some amaizing runs. The only complaint I had about it was all of the posers. The Japanese kids that would go out and get all of the most expensive flashy gear, and just sit in the middle of the groomers ALL DAY! I swear, it was like they would set up camp and stay for 6 hours in the same spot trying to look cool.:dunno:

I never had too much trouble with the language barrier. Most of the younger people (< 30) know some English as it's a manditory class in school from what I was told. I survived for a few years knowing only basic Japanese and not being able to form coherant sentances.


----------

